# 1935/36 Crafstman wood lathe



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

My wife got a text from her boss wanting to know if I would want a wood lathe that her friend has in her garage. I ask her what she wanted for it and got just get it out of my garage. She sent a bad cell phone picture of it. I figured what the heck so went and got it this is what I got. The dark handle tools on the left are Craftsman the others are Walker-Turner Co Inc. The motor is a 1hp. it doesn't sound to good.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice score! Very cool old lathe.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd dig one of those! Send it this way ….


----------



## BigJerryWayne (Aug 23, 2012)

I would have picked it up too. Can't beat that price.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The original motor was most likely a 1/3hp, 1/2hp was an optional upgrade. Having a 1hp will be nice, maybe a motor shop can get it back into fighting shape. Looks like it has bushings instead of bearings, might even be possible to swap 'em out if you don't want to mess with oiling them all the time. Spindle looks like mine which takes 6203zz - 3/4" x 40mm x 12mm bearings (yep, mixed standard/metric size).


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice haul!

Dude, YOU SUCK!


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

UPDATE
I just found out that I can also have the band saw that is in this pic. You can see it in the corner under some junk I don't even know what it is but its free so next Saturday i will go get it. I accidently took this pic putting my phone in its case


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

Instant machinery at a price you just can't beat. Have fun cleaning, restoring and tuning… good luck with them.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

It's hard to tell exactly what that band saw is, but it resembles the craftsman 12" tilting head saw that I have. I'm going mostly by the base to make my guess, so I could totally be wrong.


----------

